# Prise de terre ou prise de tête ?



## alkaon (29 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est ! Je viens de m'acheter mon Imac.
Super, tout marche bien pour le montage vidéo.

Un seul problème me dérange : je ne dispose pas de prise de terre chez moi...

Est-ce réellement problématique pour le matériel ?

Est-ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter un onduleur (pas du tout prévu dans mon budget...) ?
Si oui de quelle sorte : une simple petite prise, ou l'onduleur à pas moins de 150 euros ???

Merci "d'éclairer" ma lanterne...


----------



## VKTH (29 Novembre 2003)

C'est une prise de tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enfin, si tu as pas envie de perdre tes travaux en cours.... pourquoi pas !

M'enfin, je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Il faut simplement pas trop brancher de prise sur une meme prise murale...


----------



## Oizo (29 Novembre 2003)

alkaon a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Je viens de m'acheter mon Imac.
> Super, tout marche bien pour le montage vidéo.
> 
> Un seul problème me dérange : je ne dispose pas de prise de terre chez moi...
> ...



La "simple petite prise" de protection des surtensions n'a aucun effet si elle n'est pas reliée à la terre. Certaines refusent même de fournir du courant dans ce cas.
Un onduleur aussi ne fonctionnera peut-être pas s'il n'est pas relié à la terre mais ça je ne sais pas.

Maintenant il est conseillé de brancher le Mac à une prise terre mais je connais quelqu'un qui a son iMac depuis 1998 branché sur une prise non reliée à la terre et il n'a eu aucun problème.


----------



## demougin (29 Novembre 2003)

moi, mes macs sont branchés depuis 1994 sur une prise sans terre... et sans problème
mon appartement est protégé par un différentiel réglé à 30 mA sans terre (vu l'age de l'immeuble)


----------



## snowcartel (21 Août 2011)

Tu peux te renseigner ici:

http://www.mise-en-conformite-electrique.com/la-prise-de-terre-le-fil-de-terre-electricite


----------



## iMacounet (21 Août 2011)

J'ai déja branché mon MacBook sur une prise dépourvue de terre, et ce n'est effectivement pas très bon, même si mon MacBook n'a rien eu (Je m'en sers là) par contre je ne brancherais pas mon iMac sur une prise dépourvue de terre.

Et en effet, les onduleurs ont une protection électronique, et certains refuseront de délivrer du courant électrique, car l'onduleur ne protègera pas ton ordinateur en cas de problème !

Si tu as un iMac Alu, il est possible que tu ressente un léger courant électrique si tu touche les parties aluminium de l'iMac.


----------



## iDomi (21 Août 2011)

Juste pour infos , mais sur les nouveau Mini y'a pas de prise à trois broche , mais seulement deux , j'en déduis donc qu'il n'y a pas de terre


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai déja branché mon MacBook sur une prise dépourvue de terre, et ce n'est effectivement pas très bon, même si mon* MacBook* n'a rien eu (Je m'en sers là) par contre je ne brancherais pas mon iMac sur une prise dépourvue de terre.
> 
> Et en effet, les onduleurs ont une protection électronique, et certains refuseront de délivrer du courant électrique, car l'onduleur ne protègera pas ton ordinateur en cas de problème !
> 
> Si tu as un iMac Alu, il est possible que tu ressente un léger courant électrique si tu touche les parties aluminium de l'iMac.



Les chargeurs de MacBook ou autre Mac ne possèdent pas de prise terre... 'fin bref....

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas "très bon" de brancher sont iMac sur une prise sans terre.
Un onduleur, si puissant qu'il soit de t'offrira qu'une infime protection ! (J'ai eu le souci à mon bureau avec notre serveur branché dessus...  )


----------



## iMacounet (23 Août 2011)

quand tu le branche avec la rallonge la prise est tripolaire !


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

Ah oui ! Désolé, je n'y avait pas pensé :rose:
Donc si la rallonge est en tripolaire, il vaut mieux mettre la rallonge que le petit embout ? Ça me semble bizarre de la part d'Apple...


----------

